# Logan 200 change gear stud LA-313-A



## sgriggs (Jun 4, 2014)

If anyone has a Logan 200 change gear stud assembly (Part LA-313-A) for sale, please let me know.  Or if you can provide the measurements from one, I'll make it myself.  I know that I can buy one from Logan and it's wonderful they still provide parts but at $183 a piece, I just can't justify buying a new one.  Thanks for your help.

Scott Griggs


----------



## TomKro (Jun 7, 2014)

Scott - I believe there's one on e-bay for under $50.


----------



## sgriggs (Jun 8, 2014)

Not seeing anything there for a Logan 200.  Do you have a link?

Scott


----------



## Mister Ed (Jun 8, 2014)

sgriggs said:


> Not seeing anything there for a Logan 200.  Do you have a link?
> 
> Scott



Should be the part(s) you are looking for, I think:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VERY-NICE-O...=BI_Heavy_Equipment_Parts&hash=item56658513cd


----------



## TomKro (Jun 8, 2014)

Scott:
It looks like Mister Ed found the e-bay posting I was looking at.
The 820 appears to be the same, but maybe someone with an 820 manual can verify the 820 part number, to see if it's truly the same part (?).
The one in the picture appears to be assembled sort of backwards, but the critical parts are the interior steel shoulder bushing, and the brass/bronze bushing that holds the key (the one with the jam nut on it).   
 I believe the combined thickness of the two shoulders should be 1/4 inch.  If that matches, I'm guessing it will work.  
Good luck.


----------



## Mister Ed (Jun 8, 2014)

Looking in the current Logan catalogue, I only see two listed. Descriptions as follows ... 
LP-1546 -
Stud Ass'y (9", 10", 11" & 2900 Series 12")
And 
LP-1547-
Stud Ass'y (2500 Series 12" & 14")

Keep in mind that these part numbers are the "new" format.


----------

